# Women who know their place...



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...it's all in a point of view!

Barbara Walters, of 20/20, did a story on gender roles in Kabul, Afghanistan several years before the Afghan conflict. She noted that women customarily walked five paces behind their husbands.

She recently returned to Kabul and observed that women still walk behind their husbands. Despite the overthrow of the oppressive Taliban regime, the women are happy to maintain the old custom.

Ms. Walters approached one of the Afghani women and asked, 'Why do you still seem happy with an old custom that you once tried so desperately to change?'

The woman looked Ms. Walters straight in the eye and without hesitation said, "Land Mines"

No matter what language you speak or where you go, behind every man there is a smart woman.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh please. In Kabul ? Land mines ? Those reporters ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Someone has no sense of humor.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry, not in that part of life. Not funny. 
Have you really seen still alive solder with missed leg after stomping on a mine ? If not, color pictures from some news papers will help you got the feeling.
Now I would add - other body was headless because those poor guy fall onto second mine.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Everything is not funny to someone. This one was funny. I am ex military and still find it funny!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

When the comedian on stage slips on a banana peel, that's funny.
When I slip on a banana peel, that's tragic.

Mostly it depends on the point of view.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Why do I feel like Mrs HDTVFan authored this one...? :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I was wondering who that _anonymous_ PM was from!


----------

